# Dell Inspiron 1545 won't turn on



## klockerful (Jul 9, 2011)

I bought a Dell Inspiron 1545 two summers ago. For a long time it ran like a charm, until it suddenly had a problem upon booting, where the fan would start, but no connection to the hard drive could be established. For some reason, it started working again after a week or so, lying around where I had given up on it without any repairs. 

Then today, it stopped working again. This time however, there is no blue light when the charger is plugged in. Nor is there any response when you press the power button (plugged in as well as unplugged). Furthermore, it also will not boot with the battery unplugged. 

I have a feeling that I am experiencing motherboard issues.

Any answers are much appreciated


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi Klockerful welcome to TSF,

You are probably right about the motherboard, but go through this sticky and see what you get.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

